# Cool Sun Reflector



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone use it?

20½"L 
24"W 
7½"H
6" air cooled fittings are integrated into the reflector






 95% reflective German aluminum insert 





 Socket and 15ft. lamp cord are built into the reflector 





 Chrome wire hangers included for easy hanging 





 6" integrated air-cooled fittings


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 22, 2006)

Or if you dont, what do you think about it?


----------



## THE 420 ONE (Jul 5, 2006)

how muchh????  very interested


----------



## Mutt (Jul 5, 2006)

whats up doc. 
I've heard good things about those reflectors as far as keeping the temp of the grow room down. The only other option would be a cool tube. If you have heat problems in your grow room I think it would bea wise investment.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 5, 2006)

I use the Sun System Econo Cool Reflector which looks to be exactly the same...That reflector rocks man, if you are worried about grow room temps this is what you need.  However it will need some help, ducting and flow thru ventilation is a must.  I have a squirrel cage fan sucking out and a cheap cyclone fan bringing air in.  I can keep it pretty close to the tops of the plants without any heat stress thanks to the glass shield and flow thru venting, and it got my room temps down almost 20'F...so I definitely say yes, they will make your setup a little more pricey but if you can afford it, it is worth it.  Peace Out and GG!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

Yea its defently worth the $$$, IF you have good ventilation like already said. Its HUGE, just fits in the grow space that I have. Due to the square shape it seems to have a better coverage area as far as light is concerned compared to the rectangluar ones....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

THE 420 ONE said:
			
		

> how muchh???? very interested


 
Approx $190.00


----------



## astra007 (Jul 17, 2006)

these babies are great; i opted for the glass tube type as you can run them in-line taking up less overhead space.  tubes were 205.00 canadian and come with a bat wing type reflector shaped like a wide horse-shoe, flared outwards at the bottom to direct most of the light downwards.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I know exactly what your talking about and have heard good things about the cool tubes as well...Good Luck with your grow!


----------



## JohnAcres (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the Cool Sun currently and it was worth the money. Without the 6" ducting my plants would be fried. You can also use the 6" ducting to hook up many lights if needed.


----------

